# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Mendimi juaj për kirurgjinë estetike!

## abnk

M'falni nqs kjo teme asht hape ma perpara.
Numri i operacioneve plastike sa vjen e shtohet e TV sa i vjen e i jep ma shume kohe n'air (_The Swan_  ecc).  Nuk kalojne pese minuta tue pa TV qi nuk shef t'pakten nji Silicone Sally.  Ky fenomen shifet ma shume n'qytetet e mdhaja e patjeter n'California (I know, I'm biased).  
Si mendoni ju, a do t'kishit ba operacion plastik thjesht per estetike?

----------


## Mina

Keto nderhyrje jane ende ne faze eksperimentale dhe mendoj se qenia njerezore nuk duhet te sherbeje si kavje per "profesoret". Kam pare gjoks te fryre me silikon dhe nuk e ka kurre bukurine e gjoksit natyral! Per me teper me duket se ndikon edhe tek shkalla e ndjeshmerise qe me sa duket humbet pas nderhyrjes.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Bukuria ka qene, dhe eshte shume e rendesishme per amerikanet. Tani qe operacionet po permisohen, njezit vec ne mendje kan te bejn operacion neqoftese spelqejn gjene me te vogel ne trupin apo fytyren e tyre. Disa vajza qe sjane aspakt te kenaqura per aparencen e tyre (si vajzat tek emisioni The Swan) mendoj se neqoftese bukuria do ju sjell lumturi, atehere len ta bejn, sadoqe mund te kene probleme me vone...keto ato e dine shume mire por siduket preferojn te vejn veten ne rrezik per bukurin. Kurse vajzat qe jane te bukura dhe kerkojn te zmadhojn gjokset, bythet ose te zvogelojn stomakun, me duket krejt cmenduri qe kan guxim te vejn veten e tyre ne rrezik.

Per te qene i/e bukur njerzit temptojn cdo gje, sadoqe e din qe kan shance per tu penduar. Per vete nuk do beja operacion, se e di konsekuencat dhe s'do me duket si vetia ime pjesen e trupit apo fytyres qe kam bere operacion.

----------


## Manulaki

Them se keta njerez qe bejne operacione plastike per ceshtje estetike, jane thjesht njerez me nje jete te vaket, ju ka munguar dashuria dhe nuk kane besim ne veten e tyre. Dhe kuptohet bejne c'mos per te gjetur ate qe ju mungon besimin ne vetja dhe dashurine. Mirepo, kur rezultatet e operacionit fillojne te veniten me kalimin e kohes, keta njerez shkojne per tjetrin, per tjetrin, e me rradhe. Kuptohet kenaqesine e jetes nuk ta jep as bukuria e fytyres, as e by-thes (me falni per shprehjen), ta jep nje jete e mbushur me njerez, me dashuri, me zenka, me gezime, me familje, me dashuri.
Pershendetje, dhe mos keni frike nga vetja. Zoti e ka krijuar cdo njeri me shenja te vecanta gishterinjsh, dhe jo vetem kaq, por edhe me jete qe ta gezoje ne maksimum, pa nevojen e plastic surgery (kirurgjise plastike) dhe pa nevojen e zbukurimit estetik.

----------


## Zorro

Jam kurjoz te di a ka qendra te specializuara ne Tirane ku kryhen operacione plastike dhe kozmetike. Nese dikush di ndonje addrese interneti do ishte ndihmuese. Kam degjuar qe behen operacione dhe me Laser po nuk i kam besuar?

----------


## TikTak

Tirona o numri one per ksi punesh. Ta gdhendin hunden me cekic, bam bam, pa narkoze fare.

----------


## bija_e_detit

cdo lloj operimi behet ne tirane, faqe interneti ska se skemi arritur deri ne ate pike zhvillimi, pyet tek spitali ushtarak, edhe kudo qe te vesh se ska ngelur me njeri nga ata qe bejne operime per mish te huaj ne hunde  pa bere operime ne fytyre. biles jane te lira fare krahasur me ckemi degjuar ketej jashte, per dhimbjen mos e caj koken fare se te vesh ne tirane, ska ngelur me femer pa zvogeluar hunden , veshet, biles kane filluar edhe me zmadhime pjesesh   :pa dhembe:  .... u pa puna do behem kirurge plastike .... nuk kalohet jeta ne varferi   :pa dhembe:

----------


## BvizioN

Mmmmm!! Bukur fare...po persa i perket kualitetit te operimeve a ka ndonje koment?

Apo te bie maja e hundes ne pjaten e supes pas dy javesh,lol  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Mina

Per cfar jeni te interesuar?

----------


## Eve

hahahaha

n.q.s hunden e ke pak te shtrember, pas operacionet do te behet si ajoe shtriges tek borebardha

----------


## BvizioN

!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pa koment

ZiM

----------


## Mina

Jam kunder nderhyrjeve te tilla pervec rasteve patologjike ose aksidenteve. Nje mikja ime beri nje nderhyrje te tille, zmadhoi gjoksin. Nderhyrja u be nga aureolat dhe eshte plotesisht e dukshme, gjithashtu gjoksi i ka rene shume poshte dhe ka humbur ndjeshmerine! Mendoj se ky eshte eksperiment qe i vlen mjekut dhe aspak pacientes.

----------


## DI_ANA

Cila është e ardhmja e mjekësisë estetike?
Mjekësia dhe kirurgjia estetike ka pësuar një ndryshim radikal 10 vjetët e fundit. Duhet të bëhet dallimi mes mjekësisë estetike dhe kirurgjisë estetike. Kohët e fundit kanë një tendencë për mjekësi estetike. Ndërkohë që kush dëshiron të riparojë një pjesë defektoze estetike në fytyrë, duhet të përdorë të famshmen kirurgji estetike.

Por në vend të kësaj po përhapen teknika të mjekësisë estetike që përkrah kirurgjisë estetike kanë leje të rregullojnë shumë defekte estetike pa qenë nevoja të vrapojmë drejt bisturisë. Këto teknika u japin mundësi pacientëve të përmirësojnë paraqitjen e tyre. Mund të konfirmoj se në vend të lifting kirurgjik ekziston lifting jo kirurgjik, lifting kimik përdoret me filler (material injektues me qëllim plotësues). Në vend të liposuzionit (ndërhyrje kirurgjikale për të hequr pjesën dhjamore) ekziston osigenoclasia (injeksione të thjeshta oksigjeni, që shkrijnë qelizat dhjamore).

Doktor Siniscalco, mjekësia estetike paska bërë hapa gjigande. Cilat janë kërkesat më të shumta të pacientëve për të zgjidhur problemet e tyre estetike pa ju drejtuar bisturisë?


Sigurisht që Filler ( materialet injektues me qëllim plotësues) kanë afruar shumë pacientë nga e gjithë bota, ndërkohë që operacioni arrin në eliminimin e thellë të rrudhave, po kështu një teknikë që vjen nga mjekësia estetike po përdoret gjithmonë e më shumë për femrat në botën e spektaklit, është plotësimi i buzëve me silikon. Kjo arrihet nëpërmjet injektimeve të materialit plotësues. Le të bëjmë një analizë se si është zhvilluar mjekësia estetike dhe në çmënyrë ka ndryshuar shoqëria:

Turpi nga ana e pacienteve, ndërkohë që aktualisht është superuar ky problem. Para 2-3 vjetësh pacientet që i nënshtroheshin një operacioni plastik u fshiheshin miqve të tyre për të mos i klasifikuar në grupin e "femrave të bëra". Por tani, ky nuk është më një problem, vajzat e reja flasin për teknikat dhe materialet më të reja
Numri i madh i materialeve të disponueshëm janë vënë në dispozicion të mjekësisë estetike. Mjafton të mendosh se sot pacientët mund të zgjedhin në bazë të nevojave dhe kushteve personale. Ata mund të zgjedhin nga një gamë e gjerë teknikash dhe materialesh që lejojnë jetëgjatësi prej dy se tre vjetësh

Transformimi i shoqërisë sonë, të ndjehesh mirë me vetveten dhe një domosdoshmëri për tu ndjerë mirë me ambientin që të rrethon është respekti më i madh që mund ti bësh vetes
Efekti pozitiv psikologjik që shkakton një rregullim i një defekti estetik
Shpejtësia e këtyre ndërhyrjeve. Për të korrigjuar rrudhat ose buzët do të mjaftonin vetëm pak minuta
Së fundi, një faktor shumë interesant që duhet ta respektojmë të gjithë. Ndërhyrja mjekësore estetike duhet të realizohet në bazë të proporcioneve të fytyrës. Asgjë nuk duhet të kërkohet me ngulm nëse vetë natyra ka realizuar një proporcion të paprekshëm

Acidi kundër rrudhave

Për eliminimin e rrudhave dhe për rritjen e volumit të buzëve ekzistojnë kohë të mira:

Biseda me pacientin se pse do ti nënshtrohet një operacioni plastik, duke i kushtuar më tepër rëndësi anës psikologjike të bisedës
Vendimet, sipas këshillave të mjekut dhe kërkesave të pacientit se çfarë (FILLER) do të përdoret
Disinfektimi i sipërfaqes që do të trajtohet
Çfarë anestezie do të përdoret në varësi të vështirësisë së operacionit
Mbushja e buzëve dhe e rrudhave bëhet duke përdorur teknikën e "tunelit" (krijohet një tunel mes një shiringe, ku është e vendosur një age e hollë, në mënyrën e një tuneli ku do të lëshohet materiali)


Doktor Siniscalco, cili është materiali më i përdorshëm për të tilla trajtime?

Janë të ndryshme materialet që përdoren, por më i kërkuari është acidi ialuronik. Është një material biologjikisht dhe kimikisht i njëjtë në të gjithë speciet dhe për këtë arsye nuk ka nevojë të bëhet ndonjë test alergjik. Gjendet në formën injektuese, bio-sintetik, prezantohet si një xhel veshtullor transparent dhe pangjyrë. Rezultati i këtij materiali zgjat nga 3 muaj deri në 1 vit.

A është i dhimbshëm injeksioni?

Dhembja është në varësi të ndjeshmërisë individuale, por varet edhe nga vendi se ku do të injektohet materiali. Sigurisht që buzët dhe rrudhat e fytyrës janë pjesët më të ndjeshme.


Një teknikë e re që i fal lëkurës rini dhe freski

Lifting kimik për fytyrën dhe dekoltenë

Lifting kimik është një teknikë e re për rinimin e fytyrës, qafës dhe dekoltesë me rezultate estetike fantastike dhe kualitative. Sekreti është aplikimi në fytyrë i një solucioni të përbërë nga komponentë kimikë, të cilët provokojnë rinimin e epidermës dhe dermës, duke dhënë një efekt "Lifting". Metoda mund të përdoret në të gjitha rastet e plakjes së fytyrës, për njollat si pasojë e ekspozimit në diell, për njollat që shfaqen pas shtatzënisë, si dhe për cikatrice dhe akne. Ndërmjet teknikave të shumta në dispozicion, për të zgjidhur estetikën e lëkurës, lifting kimik është një metodë që rezulton shumë e suksesshme.

Teknika është shumë e lehtë: gjatë gjithë fytyrës, qafës dhe dekoltesë vendoset një solucion në mënyrë homogjene, ndërkohë që vepron në mënyrë kimike. Mund të shfaqet ndonjë irritim ose skuqje deri në thithjen e plotë në sipërfaqe të epidermës. Në të njëjtën kohë ka një stimulim të fibroblasteve për të prodhuar më shumë kolagen dhe elasticitet, duke i kthyer pacientit një lëkurë shumë më të tonifikuar dhe elastike (efekti lifting). Me fjalë të tjera ka veprim direkt në melaninë dhe vepron mbi njollat e sipërpërmendura. E njëjta gjë ndodh edhe me aknet. Pas 30 ditëve, pas përdorimit të dytë të lifting kimik, pacientja do të ndjehet më e re, pa rrudha të thella, njolla dhe të tjera defekte të fytyrës. Kjo metodë kaq e përdorur në të tërë botën është një nga mënyrat më efektive për të larguar vijat e thella që përshkojnë lëkurën.

Në çfarë moshe mund të fillohet të përdoret kjo metodë?

Nuk ekziston një moshë minimale ose maksimale për të bërë një trajtim të tillë, duke qenë se defektet që mund të rregullohen me lifting kimik janë të shumta. Eliminimi i akneve dhe njollave mund të përdoren për një moshë të re, ndërsa eliminimi i rrudhave mund të bëhet në një moshë më të avancuar. Ndër të tjera, lifting kimik është efektiv për të gjithë llojet e lëkurës, nga më e hapurat deri te më të errëtat.

Doktor Siniscalo, a mund të përdoren të dyja teknikat: lifting kimik dhe FILLER?

Sigurisht që po dhe rezultati do të jetë më i dukshëm.


Marre nga : Gazeta Shqip


Cili do të ishte mendimi juaj?


Respekte

----------


## _Matrix_

Di_ANA si perher me risi te reja ne forum ti  :buzeqeshje: 
Sa per temen sme pelqejn keto nderhyrjet kirurgjikale

----------


## DI_ANA

> Di_ANA si perher me risi te reja ne forum ti 
> Sa per temen sme pelqejn keto nderhyrjet kirurgjikale



E zeme qe pas shume vitesh do ndryshoje mendim.....kam pare mrekullira te femra ketu ne France! :perqeshje: 

Respekte

----------


## _Matrix_

Un jam mashkull shyqyr zotit kshuqe skam nevoj per kirurgji jam simpatik nga natyra  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Une jam dakort per vete per kirurgjine estetike kur eshte me karar sepse ndonjehere lumturon njeriun qe i drejtohet kesaj lloj kirurgjie. Cdo njeri do te jete i bukur ose me i bukur se c'eshte edhe nese kirurgjia estetike ben te mundur nje gje te tille, pse ti themi jo!!!

----------


## DI_ANA

Femrat, miliona për festat e fundvitit
Në prag të Krishtlindjeve dhe Vitit të Ri, kirurgët plastikë në shumë vende të botës nuk kanë asnjë datë të lirë në axhendën e tyre, ndërsa dyqanet e dhuratave kanë filluar të kenë boom shitjesh

Në këtë kohë, të shohësh veten me rrudha në fytyrë, apo të mos veshësh dot dekolte në Los Angelos, Londër, Paris, apo Karaibe, shumë gra nuk arrijnë ta perceptojnë, ndaj mendojnë se mënyra më e mirë për tu kënaqur është ti bëjnë vetes si dhuratë për festa ndërhyrje të rëndësishme estetike apo aksesorë të shtrenjtë. Në fakt, shumica e femrave kërkojnë ti bëjnë vetes për festat e fundvitit dhurata të tilla, në vend të një fustani firmato apo varëseje me diamante, tregon një sondazh i bërë nga revista amerikane "People", e cila saktëson se ndër ndërhyrjet më të kërkuara në këtë periudhë janë zbardhja e dhëmbëve me laser, gjokset, thonjtë, vetullat, trajtimet luksoze për lëkurën e fytyrës. Kanë nisur tashmë përpjekjet e mëdha për tu "dukur në formë" në prag festash, duke e cilësuar kirurgun si shpëtimtarin e vetëm. Në axhendën e një kirurgu të njohur plastik në Lankshire, është një datë e shënuar me të kuqe: njëzetë dhjetori, kur mjeku, pas shumë muajve punë, ka vendosur të bëjë pushim. "Jam më shumë se i lodhur", tregon.

Pushime të merituara, meqë që nga fundi i tetorit punon pa pushim edhe të shtunave dhe të dielave. Edhe kolegu i tij duket se nuk ndalon asnjë çast. Në lagjen e tij në Londër, dritat e sallës së operimit në këtë periudhë janë gjithmonë të ndezura, për shkak të një pune kolosale: ajo ndizet në orën 8 të mëngjesit dhe fiket në orën 9 të darkës, ku shok të ngushtë, së bashku me ekipin e tij, duken se kanë bisturinë. Efekti i "ndërhyrjeve masive estetike të fundvitit është më keq se të rrish me një shoqëri të keqe", tregon duke qeshur Monika Smith, kirurge që udhëton shpesh nga Milano në Londër. "Për mua, Krishtlindjet fillojnë që më 30 tetor", thotë ajo. Në fakt, është pikërisht kjo periudha kur të gjithë bëjnë pyetjen: "Nëse operohem tani, do të jem në formë perfekte për festa?", duke i treguar fytyrën, por edhe gjokset për të fryrë me teknikën e saj të re, që parashikon vendosjen e protezave nënmuskulore. "Ka edhe një pjesë tjetër femrash, që ndërhyrjet estetike i kërkojnë për tu dukur më tërheqëse në sytë e shokut ose bashkëshortit, jo vetëm për festa", tregon Smith.

Edhe kirurgu francez, Matheu de Pardie, tregon se "nëntori dhe dhjetori është periudha më e ngarkuar në kirurgjinë plastike, me 40 për qind ndërhyrje më shumë se gjatë gjithë vitit. Kjo, sepse edhe stinët e ftohta janë ideale për zhvillimin e një operacioni, pasi dielli dhe i nxehti ndikojnë në ënjten e tyre". Një biznes i tillë sot "njeh" dy tipa klientelash: ajo që vendos që më përpara për tu paraqitur në festën e Vitit të Ri me një dekolte, duke i befasuar të gjithë dhe ajo që përfiton nga festat për të kryer ndërhyrjet, duke u treguar miqve se kanë qenë me pushime në Londër ose në Moskë, vende nga të cilat mund të kthehesh edhe pa një trup të nxirë. Zonjushat e grupit të parë, ato që kërkojnë të shkëlqejnë për festa, duket se janë organizuar tashmë. Më 18 dhjetor Sharon Stone do të jetë në Londër te Mark Lens, specialist i trajtimeve me laser në fytyrë, ku një mijë euro kushton seanca që ngroh qelizat nënlëkurë, duke i stimuluar të prodhojnë më shumë kolagjen. "Kjo lloj mënyre quhet titan dhe është një mënyrë natyrale e të trajtuarit të lëkurës.

Nuk injekton asgjë dhe nuk ekziston asnjë rrezik për alergji", tregon profesori Lens. Nga ana tjetër, edhe Nicole Kidman ia ka bërë vetes dhuratën e Krishtlindjeve: "Do të shkojë në Paris te Lenda Meredith, eksperte në përdorimin e "terapisë së oksigjenit", vend ku shkojnë edhe Maddona, Brad Pitt dhe Meg Rayan. Përmes një aparati të vogël që vendoset në fytyrë, bëhet i mundur veprimi i oksigjenit në thellësi, pasi është bërë një pastrim i kujdesshëm i lëkurës". Por ndërsa Nichol Ritchie pas daljes nga spitali po kërkon një trajtim magjik kundër njollave të lëkurës, Paris Hilton duket se do ti kalojë festat në një formë perfekte: "Po kujdesem shumë dhe për lëkurën po bëj trajtime me acid joluronik dhe kokteil vitaminash. Për trupin, mesazhe dy herë në javë dhe një trajtim dizintoksikues me bazë algash". Paksa e njëjtë edhe filozofia e "bodychance", me të cilën "torturohet" ylli i popit, Britney Spears, që duket se pas ndarjes me bashkëshortin kërkon të jetë në formë perfekte për festa. "Lyhem e tëra me baltëra dhe kripë dhe mbulohem me një letër transparente derisa të bëhem me djersë dhe pastaj pastrohem".

Ajo është edhe një fanse e "dritave pulsuese" që mund të vendosen në fytyrë për të stimuluar kolagjenin. Kostoja? Jo pak. Rreth 10000 euro seanca. Në fakt, në Londër, Paris apo Barcelonë, ndryshe nga Italia apo Gjermania, qendrat estetike janë më të rralla dhe me çmime sigurisht më të kripura. Madje, tani në prag festash duket se një "biznes" i tillë ka arritur kulmin. Te "Vip Salon", në qendër të Londrës, një prerje flokësh kushton 500 euro, ndërsa një seancë për trajtimin e trupit dhe lëkurës shkon deri te dhjetëmijë e pesëqind euro. "Fundi i vitit duket se vë në lëvizje te të gjitha gratë një mekanizëm psikologjik për ti kushtuar më shumë rëndësi pamjes, në mënyrë që ta përballojnë vitin tjetër me më shumë forcë", tregon Jonathan Adams, estetit dhe parukier i "Vip Salon". Me pak fjalë, kirurgu, ashtu si plaku i Vitit të Ri nën pemë, të bën që të gjesh tendencat më të fundit: nga trajtimet që veprojnë mbi heqjet e dhjamërave në këmbë, rreth 5 mijë euro seanca, te terapisti i qerpikëve, e reja e fundit nga Los Angelos e deri te heqja e lëkurës së varur të gjunjëve.

Por në tendencat e fundit, përveç trajtimeve estetike, është futur në modë edhe zbardhja e dhëmbëve me laser (rreth 800 euro, seanca me një efekt që zgjat thuajse pesë vjet). Gratë nuk njohin pikërisht asnjë kufi përballë idesë për të qenë e bukur në prag të festave të fundvitit. "Dhëmbët i duan të bardhë si rruaza", tregon Marsia Zhadino, drejtoreshë e qendrës estetike BSF në Paris. Por përveç dhëmbëve, sot mund të bësh perfekte edhe këmbët dhe mollëzat. Dhe defekti fizik është vërtet mëkat. "Rruga për ti ribërë është "pjellë" e demokracisë së bukurisë, reklamës dhe konsumit. Sot, nëse nuk je e bukur, është faji yt dhe dhurata estetike që i bën vetes duket sikur të heq ndjenjën e fajit", tregon autori i përmbledhjes me ese, "Premtimet e bukurisë". Por ka edhe nga ato që për bukurinë nuk ndalen para asgjëje. "Do të shkoj në Himalaje, ku do tu nënshtrohem trajtimeve me barëra dhe vajra tropikalë", thotë Ivanka Trump. Nga ana tjetër, edhe stilistja e famshme, Krizia, i ka shtuar vajtjet tek estetisti në këtë periudhë. "Për festa duhet të jem plotësisht në formë, ndaj tani po bëj vetëm një masazh në javë. Në dhjetor, takimet me estetistin do të jenë më të shpeshta", tregon ajo.


Marre nga : Gazeta Shqip

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nqs njeriu ka nje detaj te vetem qe i prish pamjen... per mendimin tim mund ta beje ate sakrifice; per tu ndiere me mire me veten natyrisht.
Por per remont total me duket e ekzagjuar dhe e pakuptimte.. pranoje veten per ate qe je .. nje cope shemtire.

----------


## Qendi

*Mjekesia dhe kirurgjia estetike* 


Mjekësia dhe kirurgjia estetike ka pësuar një ndryshim radikal 10 vjetët e fundit. Duhet të bëhet dallimi mes mjekësisë estetike dhe kirurgjisë estetike. Kohët e fundit kanë një tendencë për mjekësi estetike. Ndërkohë që kush dëshiron të riparojë një pjesë defektoze estetike në fytyrë, duhet të përdorë të famshmen kirurgji estetike. 
Por në vend të kësaj po përhapen teknika të mjekësisë estetike që përkrah kirurgjisë estetike kanë leje të rregullojnë shumë defekte estetike pa qenë nevoja të vrapojmë drejt bisturisë. Këto teknika u japin mundësi pacientëve të përmirësojnë paraqitjen e tyre. Mund të konfirmoj se në vend të lifting kirurgjik ekziston lifting jo kirurgjik, lifting kimik përdoret me filler (material injektues me qëllim plotësues). Në vend të liposuzionit (ndërhyrje kirurgjikale për të hequr pjesën dhjamore) ekziston osigenoclasia (injeksione të thjeshta oksigjeni, që shkrijnë qelizat dhjamore). 

Doktor Siniscalco, mjekësia estetike paska bërë hapa gjigande. Cilat janë kërkesat më të shumta të pacientëve për të zgjidhur problemet e tyre estetike pa ju drejtuar bisturisë? 


Sigurisht që Filler ( materialet injektues me qëllim plotësues) kanë afruar shumë pacientë nga e gjithë bota, ndërkohë që operacioni arrin në eliminimin e thellë të rrudhave, po kështu një teknikë që vjen nga mjekësia estetike po përdoret gjithmonë e më shumë për femrat në botën e spektaklit, është plotësimi i buzëve me silikon. Kjo arrihet nëpërmjet injektimeve të materialit plotësues. Le të bëjmë një analizë se si është zhvilluar mjekësia estetike dhe në ç‘mënyrë ka ndryshuar shoqëria:

Turpi nga ana e pacienteve, ndërkohë që aktualisht është superuar ky problem. Para 2-3 vjetësh pacientet që i nënshtroheshin një operacioni plastik u fshiheshin miqve të tyre për të mos i klasifikuar në grupin e "femrave të bëra". Por tani, ky nuk është më një problem, vajzat e reja flasin për teknikat dhe materialet më të reja 
Numri i madh i materialeve të disponueshëm janë vënë në dispozicion të mjekësisë estetike. Mjafton të mendosh se sot pacientët mund të zgjedhin në bazë të nevojave dhe kushteve personale. Ata mund të zgjedhin nga një gamë e gjerë teknikash dhe materialesh që lejojnë jetëgjatësi prej dy se tre vjetësh 


Transformimi i shoqërisë sonë, të ndjehesh mirë me vetveten dhe një domosdoshmëri për t‘u ndjerë mirë me ambientin që të rrethon është respekti më i madh që mund t‘i bësh vetes 
Efekti pozitiv psikologjik që shkakton një rregullim i një defekti estetik 
Shpejtësia e këtyre ndërhyrjeve. Për të korrigjuar rrudhat ose buzët do të mjaftonin vetëm pak minuta 
Së fundi, një faktor shumë interesant që duhet ta respektojmë të gjithë. Ndërhyrja mjekësore estetike duhet të realizohet në bazë të proporcioneve të fytyrës. Asgjë nuk duhet të kërkohet me ngulm nëse vetë natyra ka realizuar një proporcion të paprekshëm 

Acidi kundër rrudhave

Për eliminimin e rrudhave dhe për rritjen e volumit të buzëve ekzistojnë kohë të mira:

Biseda me pacientin se pse do t‘i nënshtrohet një operacioni plastik, duke i kushtuar më tepër rëndësi anës psikologjike të bisedës 
Vendimet, sipas këshillave të mjekut dhe kërkesave të pacientit se çfarë (FILLER) do të përdoret 
Disinfektimi i sipërfaqes që do të trajtohet 
Çfarë anestezie do të përdoret në varësi të vështirësisë së operacionit 
Mbushja e buzëve dhe e rrudhave bëhet duke përdorur teknikën e "tunelit" (krijohet një tunel mes një shiringe, ku është e vendosur një age e hollë, në mënyrën e një tuneli ku do të lëshohet materiali) 


Doktor Siniscalco, cili është materiali më i përdorshëm për të tilla trajtime?

Janë të ndryshme materialet që përdoren, por më i kërkuari është acidi ialuronik. Është një material biologjikisht dhe kimikisht i njëjtë në të gjithë speciet dhe për këtë arsye nuk ka nevojë të bëhet ndonjë test alergjik. Gjendet në formën injektuese, bio-sintetik, prezantohet si një xhel veshtullor transparent dhe pangjyrë. Rezultati i këtij materiali zgjat nga 3 muaj deri në 1 vit. 

A është i dhimbshëm injeksioni?

Dhembja është në varësi të ndjeshmërisë individuale, por varet edhe nga vendi se ku do të injektohet materiali. Sigurisht që buzët dhe rrudhat e fytyrës janë pjesët më të ndjeshme. 


Një teknikë e re që i fal lëkurës rini dhe freski

Lifting kimik për fytyrën dhe dekoltenë

Lifting kimik është një teknikë e re për rinimin e fytyrës, qafës dhe dekoltesë me rezultate estetike fantastike dhe kualitative. Sekreti është aplikimi në fytyrë i një solucioni të përbërë nga komponentë kimikë, të cilët provokojnë rinimin e epidermës dhe dermës, duke dhënë një efekt "Lifting". Metoda mund të përdoret në të gjitha rastet e plakjes së fytyrës, për njollat si pasojë e ekspozimit në diell, për njollat që shfaqen pas shtatzënisë, si dhe për cikatrice dhe akne. Ndërmjet teknikave të shumta në dispozicion, për të zgjidhur estetikën e lëkurës, lifting kimik është një metodë që rezulton shumë e suksesshme. 

Teknika është shumë e lehtë: gjatë gjithë fytyrës, qafës dhe dekoltesë vendoset një solucion në mënyrë homogjene, ndërkohë që vepron në mënyrë kimike. Mund të shfaqet ndonjë irritim ose skuqje deri në thithjen e plotë në sipërfaqe të epidermës. Në të njëjtën kohë ka një stimulim të fibroblasteve për të prodhuar më shumë kolagen dhe elasticitet, duke i kthyer pacientit një lëkurë shumë më të tonifikuar dhe elastike (efekti lifting). Me fjalë të tjera ka veprim direkt në melaninë dhe vepron mbi njollat e sipërpërmendura. E njëjta gjë ndodh edhe me aknet. Pas 30 ditëve, pas përdorimit të dytë të lifting kimik, pacientja do të ndjehet më e re, pa rrudha të thella, njolla dhe të tjera defekte të fytyrës. Kjo metodë kaq e përdorur në të tërë botën është një nga mënyrat më efektive për të larguar vijat e thella që përshkojnë lëkurën. 

Në çfarë moshe mund të fillohet të përdoret kjo metodë?

Nuk ekziston një moshë minimale ose maksimale për të bërë një trajtim të tillë, duke qenë se defektet që mund të rregullohen me lifting kimik janë të shumta. Eliminimi i akneve dhe njollave mund të përdoren për një moshë të re, ndërsa eliminimi i rrudhave mund të bëhet në një moshë më të avancuar. Ndër të tjera, lifting kimik është efektiv për të gjithë llojet e lëkurës, nga më e hapurat deri te më të errëtat.

Doktor Siniscalo, a mund të përdoren të dyja teknikat: lifting kimik dhe FILLER? 

Sigurisht që po dhe rezultati do të jetë më i dukshëm

----------

